# My Favorite TV Commercial                    Do You Have One?



## Lon (Aug 28, 2017)

A Take off on the Running of the Bulls in Pamplona Spain, but using BULLDOGS  instead of BULLS.
A very clever advertisement for GEICO I believe.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0maaH2gUWa4


----------



## Aunt Bea (Aug 28, 2017)




----------



## Trade (Aug 28, 2017)

My favorites were the Allied Discount tire commercials of the 1980's.


----------



## Sassycakes (Aug 28, 2017)

Lon said:


> A Take off on the Running of the Bulls in Pamplona Spain, but using BULLDOGS  instead of BULLS.
> A very clever advertisement for GEICO I believe.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0maaH2gUWa4






My Husband loves that commercial too. He will watch it and not flick channels like he usually does when any commercial comes on. I can't think of any commercial that I like,but I can tell you the one that annoys me the most. The woman in this gets on my nerves,


----------



## Trade (Aug 29, 2017)

I like this one too.


----------



## Trade (Aug 29, 2017)

And this one.


----------



## MarkinPhx (Aug 29, 2017)

My favorite also !



Trade said:


> And this one.


----------



## HipGnosis (Aug 29, 2017)

I can't pick one.
I like all of the Victoria's Secret ads.
Everytime I see one, I say "God bless America!"


----------



## Happyflowerlady (Aug 29, 2017)

I really like the cowboys herding cats commercial, and most of the special Budweiser's ones that come out at Christmas. I think that the dancing pony is my all-time favorite, though.


----------



## helenbacque (Aug 29, 2017)

My most favorite was the slightly obscene ad for Southern Comfort Man on the Beach. He reminded me of an old boy friend.  

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-MEdhm0LRHw

Most commercials send me running for the 'Fast-Forward' button or if that unavailable, the 'Mute'.  The most annoying are the auto dealerships.


----------



## moviequeen1 (Aug 29, 2017)

*favorite TV commercial*

I like the Subaru commericals with the yellow lab in the driver seat.At the stop light,he watches a poodle cross the street ,his 'wife' growls at him. The puppy in the back seat  starts to yip.A funny&clever ad Sue


----------



## Aunt Bea (Aug 29, 2017)




----------



## SeaBreeze (Aug 29, 2017)

I like that one with the bulldogs too Lon!   Here's an older one I liked, especially Snowflake at the end.


----------



## Temperance (Aug 31, 2017)

Sassycakes said:


> My Husband loves that commercial too. He will watch it and not flick channels like he usually does when any commercial comes on. I can't think of any commercial that I like,but I can tell you the one that annoys me the most. The woman in this gets on my nerves,




This is MY favorite commercial.  Just think that gal is so darn cute.


----------



## HazyDavey (Aug 31, 2017)

The one I've always liked is from an old Miller Lite commercial.

It has Larry Csonka (Pro football running back, retired.) and Efren Herrera (Pro football field goal kicker, retired.) both are sitting at a bar table drinking Miller Lite Beer.

Larry Csonka says to Efren Herrera, "Us big bad burley strong running backs drink Miller Lite because it's less filling. Why do you little teeny tiny field goal kickers drink Miller Lite?"

Efren looks into the camera and puts his hands up in the air, like signaling for a compleated field goal and says, "Cause it's goooooooood!"


----------



## terry123 (Aug 31, 2017)

Temperance said:


> This is MY favorite commercial.  Just think that gal is so darn cute.


She gets on my nerves too.  And Flo is the same for progressive insurance.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Sep 2, 2017)




----------



## SeaBreeze (Apr 16, 2018)




----------



## jujube (Apr 16, 2018)

Any one with the Budweiser Clydesdales.  AND the running of the bulldogs.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Apr 16, 2018)

That is a cute commercial Jujube, and I love mostly all of the Clydesdale commercials, beautiful animals and heartwarming content on some.


----------



## MarkinPhx (Apr 16, 2018)

I find it odd that I can remember specific commercials like this one from over 40 years ago but because I now stream most things, I can't recall a commercial from the past 5 years or so.  Only one I can am familiar with is the one with Matthew Mcconaughey and I'm not even sure of the automobile brand he is pitching.


----------



## Trade (Apr 16, 2018)

Temperance said:


> This is MY favorite commercial.  Just think that gal is so darn cute.



I agree. She's a cutie pie. Plus I have a fetish for girls that wear glasses.


----------



## CindyLouWho (Apr 16, 2018)




----------



## debbie in seattle (Apr 16, 2018)

As of late, seems as if we've got about 5 of the same commercials running nonstop.   The Pillow Dude, the insurance gal, and I can't think of the others.


----------



## AZ Jim (Apr 16, 2018)

I hate ALL commercials!


----------



## C'est Moi (Apr 16, 2018)

This gives me an "ear bug" for days...


----------



## C'est Moi (Apr 16, 2018)




----------



## applecruncher (Apr 17, 2018)




----------



## OneEyedDiva (Apr 18, 2018)

I love how the plants, flowers, clouds, etc turn out to be people! For some unknown reason my browser is not allowing me to embed videos.

https://youtu.be/k9LqWd3kkkM


----------



## SeaBreeze (Apr 23, 2018)




----------



## SeaBreeze (Apr 27, 2018)




----------

